# which diet best to relieve ibs alternating?



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wondering which diet would anyone recommend to alleviate symptoms of ibs alternating?

Fodmap?

SCD?

Paleo?

Any others?

Bowel movements are irregular never fully relieved sometimes its hard pencil stools or it is loose paste like a clump of plaster.

Get massive bowel movement after exercise not sure why. Does eating foods high in fodmaps cause constipation?

Thanks guys

(Trying to stay positive but diet is stressing me and depressing which is not helping)


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Start with the FODMAP diet. You should notice an improvement within a week.

How much exercise are you doing? There has been research that high strength exercise can aggravate IBS. 
Also exercise uses up Glutamine which you need for digestion so you might want to look into taking a Glutamine supplement. But I would wait until you have been on and seen an improvement through FODMAPS first so that you can gauge what is going on.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice will try FODMAP diet with advice from dietitian!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

How are you getting on with this?

Just remember that the more you stress abut the food the more your IBS will flare up. So think of the new diet changes as exploring your options. When you eat 'be in the moment' and switch of the TV or computer and give your plate of food your full attention. Notice the colours, the texture, the tastes and think about how nourishing it will be for your body.


----------



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Got appointment this week for colonoscopy and gastrocopy because im gettin worse no food is digesting properly. They think it coukd be Crohns coz I have inflammation around liver and when dr did palpation he said my bowels feel inflamed. Really scared!


----------

